# Anyone biked the Lairig Ghru??



## james beaumont (Feb 5, 2008)

So the summer is coming and I'm in search of a challenge! I'm considering riding from Aviemore to Braemar via the Lairig Ghru (The UK's highest and longest mountain pass) I know it has been done but has anyone on here done it? I know there would be a lot of bike on the back action but it could be fun!


----------



## sdr08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought that the Corrieyairack Pass was the highest pass in Scotland? I haven't done the whole route but the first 5 ro 6 miles were all ok on a mountain bike. Friends who have walked it say that the centre section leading up to the Well of Dee is hard to climb and impossible to cycle but it seems to be just a short section in the middle. judging by the amount of cyclist heading up or comming back down last weekend it must be possible. Might try the whole thing this weekend when I'm up.


----------

